# Konqueror Error loading 'kio_http'.



## nnull (Jul 1, 2011)

I cannot use Konqueror to browse the web anymore, I keep getting this error after upgrading to kde 4.6.4:

```
The requested operation could not be completed
Cannot Initiate the http Protocol
Technical Reason: Unable to Launch Process

Details of the Request:
URL: [url]http://www.google.com[/url]
Protocol: http
Date and Time: Friday 01 July 2011 12:07
Additional Information: Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
```

Konqueror worked fine before upgrading, I have tried a new user, wiped my configurations, I have tried rebuilding, I have tried rebooting, I still can't get it to work to browse the web. Everything else works fine in Konqueror just http and https does not work. If I remove kde4 and install from *pkgadd -r kde4*, it works fine. It's driving me nuts. What did I miss?


----------



## nnull (Aug 11, 2011)

So I finally figured out what was causing my problems with this whole ordeal (After digging through the Freebsd mail archives). 

I had heimdal installed which conflicts with all your builds unless you buildworld without KERBEROS and use the ports supplied one. Heimdal was pulled with evolution (This really needs to be resolved! I have to build evolution manually). Removing heimdal and rebuilding all the affected ports solved my problems with KDE and Konqueror. 

Hope that helps out others with a similar situation.


----------

